# BMW E38 Detail



## Clarkep (Jul 17, 2008)

Guys, Just thought I'd share some pics of my first mini engine bay detail (only spent about 20mins all in);

Pics before, pretty grubby




























Then, G101 spayed on all areas and agitated with a brush (this is the first time I've used this product and was quite worried as it dried onto everything with a horrible streaky pattern within seconds, but I needn't of worried as it all rinsed off fine) :thumb:

Then rinsed entire bay with garden hose gun to remove G101, and finally whilst still wet sprayed on a generous coating of AS finish which left the following results; :thumb::buffer:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Cracking job there mate, looks lovely! :thumb:


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Great first effort, looks really good :thumb:


----------



## Simonez (Apr 14, 2008)

looks brilliant! good work mate


----------



## chris_w (May 15, 2008)

That's an amazing turnaround in only 20 minutes :thumb:


----------



## 106rallye (May 12, 2008)

nice work mate, love the 6'd in the bmw's. now its a clean 6.


----------



## moh (Jul 20, 2008)

awesome turn around mate definately looks so much better 

good job


----------

